# Hi!



## jamieduffy (Nov 22, 2019)

Hello everyone!
Im Jammie, 27 years old, from UK:smile2: Very glad to be here0


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to TAM from another UK resident.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*And a hearty welcome, @jamieduffy to TAM from across the pond!*


----------



## custommultirotor (Feb 13, 2018)

Welcome Jammie. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

